# communicate, distribute, divide, share > part



## ThomasK

In Dutch all the above verbs are translated with 'delen' (_to part_, literally):_ meedelen _(mee = com-), _uitdelen _(out-part), _verdelen/ opdelen _(perfective _delen_, split up), _delen_... 

That seemed special to me because English uses four different stems/ roots, though - as Berndf pointed out elsewhere - the four verbs, or three of them at least, refer to part indirect - via _di_- and the other term _share_. But how about your language? Is there any link with 'part' - or is the part element used in other verbs in your language. Thanks a lot !


----------



## OneStroke

Chinese mainly uses the morpheme 分 (fēn, to divide) for all of these except communicate.

(Traditional/Simplified unless otherwise stated)

Divide (root):
 - 分 can be used as a free morpheme to talk about dividing something between people, or dividing something into fragments, or classifying something
- Examples of words using 分 meaning 'divide' or something similar:
--分割 fēngē - 'divide' in the sense of cutting something up
--分身 fēnshēn - to divide yourself into several bodies so that you can 'multitask'
--劃分/划分 huàfēn - to categorise (might go to the 'distinguish' section below, because there's a thin line which 劃分s the two. )

Part:
A part which is shared is 份 fēn, which has a different tone and an extra 'human' radical. It is often erroneously used in place of 分.
-部分 bùfen - a part (in the non-sharing sense); 部 means 'section'

Communicate is 溝通/沟通 (gōutōng). 溝/沟 means 'canal' or channels for water in general; 通 means 'without obstruction'.

'Distribute':
-發/发 fā can be used as a free morpheme to mean 'distribute'
-Examples:
--分發/分发 fēnfā - to distribute
--派發/派发 pàifā - (of objects) to distribute; 派 means the same thing as a morpheme
--分配 fēnpèi - to distribute (with more of an 'arrangement' sense than 分發); 配 means 'match'
--分布(standard)/分佈(alternative) fēnbù - to be distributed (in the 'proportion of things or people in different regions' -sense); distribution; 布/佈 means 'covered with'
--分散 fēnsàn - sparsely distributed; to distribute sparsely; 散 means 'sparse'

'Share':
-分 can be used as a free morpheme to mean 'share' (which is basically the same word as the 'divide' above)
-Examples:
--分享 fēnxiǎng - to share; 享 means 'enjoy'

'Distinguish' (as an extension of 'divide'):
-分 can be used as a free morpheme to mean 'distinguish'
-Examples:
--分辨 fēnbiàn - to tell, to distinguish
--分別/分别 fēnbié (the two characters are different!) - difference; 別 means different

There should be a lot more than this, but that's all I the words of which I can think right now.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek, some of these verbs do share a link with part:

*Part*: In general, it's «μέρος» /'meros/ (neut.) or its diminutive «μερίδιο» /me'riðio/ (neut.) from the Classical verb «μείρομαι» 'meirŏmæ --> _to divide, allot_, PIE base *(s)mer-, _to remember_.
*Distribute (v.)*: «Μοιράζω» /mi'razo/ and «διαμοιράζω» /ðiami'razo/ from «μείρομαι» (see above) but also «κατανέμω» /kata'nemo/ and «διανέμω» /ðia'nemo/ (the  latter, _to apportion_) from the Classical verb «νέμω» 'nĕmō --> _to dispense, allot, distribute_ from PIE base *nem-, _to allot, distribute_ (cf OCS нѣмъ, _dumb, mute_; Eng. numb; Lat. numerus).
*Divide out (v.)*: «Διανέμω» (see above).
*Share (v.)*: «Μοιράζω» /mi'razo/ and «διαμοιράζω» /ðiami'razo/ (see above), «Μοιράζομαι» /mi'razome/ & «συμμερίζομαι» /sime'rizome/ all from the Classical verb «μείρομαι» 'meirŏmæ. However,
«Μοιράζομαι» /mi'razome/ (which is «μοιράζω» in mediopassive voice) is used mostly when referring to objects belonging to us and allow others to use too (i.e "I _μοιράζομαι_ my appartment with my brother"), or when sharing our feelings.
«Συμμερίζομαι» /sime'rizome/ is used when we identify with another's situation, feelings, motives, views, e.g. "I _«συμμερίζομαι»_ his/her situation, feelings etc" (empathize?).


----------



## arielipi

much like in chinese, hebrew uses the root kh-l-k for all but communicate.
Because of structures in hebrew each form is strict to one of the words. Each form acts just like in its english counter.
Communicate in hebrew is the root k-sh-r  ק-ש-ר
 or t-k-sh-r  ת-ק-ש-ר
when this one is used also for tying, bonding and alikes.


----------



## ThomasK

I am somewhat surprised about the parallels, but the English do contain a reference to part-ing indeed.

EXTRA=
French: _partir_, English _to depart_.
Dutch: _afscheid_, saying goodbye (off-separate)


----------



## ThomasK

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek, some of these verbs do share a link with part:
> 
> «Μοιράζομαι» /mi'razome/ (which is «μοιράζω» in mediopassive voice) is used mostly when referring to objects belonging to us and allow others to use too (i.e "I _μοιράζομαι_ my appartment with my brother"), or when sharing our feelings.
> «Συμμερίζομαι» /sime'rizome/ is used when we identify with another's situation, feelings, motives, views, e.g. "I _«συμμερίζομαι»_ his/her situation, feelings etc" (empathize?).



How would you translate communicate, Apmoy?


----------



## ThomasK

OneStroke said:


> Chinese mainly uses the morpheme 分 (fēn, to divide) for all of these except communicate.
> 
> (Traditional/Simplified unless otherwise stated)
> 
> --劃分/划分 huàfēn - to categorise (might go to the 'distinguish' section below, because there's a thin line which 劃分s the two. )
> 
> 
> Communicate is 溝通/沟通 (gōutōng). 溝/沟 means 'canal' or channels for water in general; 通 means 'without obstruction'.
> 
> /佈 means 'covered with' -  --分散 fēnsàn - sparsely distributed; to distribute sparsely; 散 means 'sparse'
> 
> 
> There should be a lot more than this, but that's all I the words of which I can think right now.


----------



## ThomasK

OneStroke said:


> Chinese mainly uses the morpheme 分 (fēn, to divide) for all of these except communicate.
> --劃分/划分 huàfēn - to categorise (might go to the 'distinguish' section below,because there's a thin line which 劃分s the two.  )
> 布/佈 means 'covered with'
> --分散 fēnsàn - sparselydistributed; to distribute sparsely; 散 means 'sparse'
> --分享 fēnxiǎng - to share; 享 means 'enjoy'
> .[/QUOTE]


----------



## ThomasK

> --劃分/划分 huàfēn - to categorise (might go to the 'distinguish' section below,because there's a thin line which 劃分s the two. )
> 布/佈 means 'covered with' >< -分散 fēnsàn - sparsely distributed; todistribute sparsely; 散 means 'sparse'
> --分享 fēnxiǎng - to share; 享 means 'enjoy'



These seem quite interesting. But isn’t there a contradition between sparse andcovered?


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> How would you translate communicate, Apmoy?


It's «επικοινωνώ» /epicino'no/ which is an ancient compound verb «ἐπικοινωνέω/ἐπικοινωνῶ» ĕpĭkoinō'nĕō [uncontracted]/ĕpĭkoinō'nō [contracted] with initial meaning _to have something in common with someone_, and later _to communicate_; prefix and preposition «ἐπὶ» ĕpĭ --> _on, upon, above, in addition_ + verb «κοινωνέω/κοινωνῶ» koinō'nĕō [uncontracted]/koinō'nō [contracted] --> _to share of common things, take part in_


----------



## ThomasK

How interresting... In my wishful thinking I'd associate this common-ing as having the same parts, but now I am way out of line... ;-


----------



## ThomasK

How interresting... In my wishful thinking I'd associate this common-ing as having the same parts, but now I am way out of line... ;

-compound adjective formed from *ko- "together" + *moi-n-, suffixed form of root *mei- "change, exchange


----------



## ThomasK

How interesting... In my wishful thinking I'd associate this common-ing as having the same parts, but now I am way out of line... ;

Yet, _communicate _< _common_: 


> compound adjective formed from *ko- "together" + *moi-n-, suffixed form of root *mei- "change, exchange



Would that not be the same as of /koine/?


----------



## Encolpius

It works in *Czech (*other*Slavic languages*, too?). The basic root is *díl* (deel), evident the connection with *Dutch-German deel-Teil*, sdělit (meedelen), rozdělit (uitdelen), oddělit (verdelen/opdelen). *Hungarian*: the verb *oszt/megoszt* (Ugro-Finnic origin) means divide, distribute, share, communicate and the derivative noun *osztag *means squad, *detail*.


----------



## ThomasK

That is quite amazing to me, but maybe it is not that special??? Thanks.


----------



## Ko-lo-bok-

Hi, Thomas,


ThomasK said:


> In Dutch all the above verbs are translated with 'delen' (_to part_, literally):_ meedelen _(mee = com-), _uitdelen _(out-part), _verdelen/ opdelen _(perfective _delen_, split up), _delen_...


It is more or less the same in Russian. 'Distribute', 'divide' and  'share' can all be translated by «делить» or «разделять», with the root  "дел", that must sound very alike to the Dutch "del" (must be a  cognate?); the meaning of the root is related to the notions of  "portion", "part" etc, and the basic meanings of the two verbs are "to  break something in parts or portions" (with some shades and variations that are not relevant  here). As for 'communicate', this one may be translated with the verb 'делиться' ('ся' being a reciprocal suffix), when used in the meaning 'to share knowledge'.


> That  seemed special to me because English uses four different stems/ roots,  though - as Berndf pointed out elsewhere - the four verbs, or three of  them at least, refer to part indirect - via _di_- and the other term _share_.  But how about your language? Is there any link with 'part' - or is the  part element used in other verbs in your language. Thanks a lot  !


"There is only one thing worse than conclusions, made on the base  of a single observation, namely those conclusions, that are made  with the help of no observations at all".  Sorry, I failed to find an  authorized English translation of this sentence, or at least the name of  its author.  ("Хуже обобщений, сделанных на основе единственного наблюдения, бывают только обобщения, сделанные вовсе безо всяких наблюдений").


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks for these interesting notes.  I just wonder: how about communicating (but see separate thread) and departing?

As for the quote: not sure I understand. I just formulate one observation, but numerous others will show that some languages perceive or establish certain links, whereas others don't but perceive others.

English _deal_: 


> O.E. dæl "part, share, quantity, amount," and its verbal derivative dælan "to divide, distribute, separate, share," from P.Gmc. *dailaz (cf. O.N. deild, O.Fris. del, Du. deel, O.H.G., Ger. teil, Goth. dails "part, share"), from *PIE *dail- *"to divide" (cf. O.C.S. delu "part," Lith. dalis).



That might account for the Slavic word, I guess...


----------



## Ko-lo-bok-

ThomasK said:


> Thanks for these interesting notes.  I just wonder: how about communicating (but see separate thread) and departing?


There's no connection between them in Russian. We translate the verb "depart" always with a verb, that means or closely implies moving or going (for example, "уходить" — "to go out").

But there's a point, indeed: we communicate by 'establishing links' more often than by partitioning knowledge (using the verb "сообщать", the prefix "со" and the root "общ" both imply joining, unification).

Also, I forgot to mention: the translation for "to share something with somebody" is often 'делиться чем-либо с кем-либо' too (both Instrumental case), just like for 'to share knowledge <= communicate'. But very often we use other verbs, unrelated, like "выложить" (lit. "to put out"; this one works in computer-related contexts).


> As for the quote: not sure I understand. I just formulate one observation, but numerous others will show that some languages perceive or establish certain links, whereas others don't but perceive others.


I feel so sorry!  Please excuse me; I got emotional because of some extralinguistical issues, that are not related in any way with your position, no need to mention them 

PS: thank you for the link, Thomas! It's very interesting to learn the underhoods of the word "deal", I often wondered but never looked it up...
By the way, the meaning of "делить" is exactly that: "to divide, distribute, separate, share". And Vasmer's dictionary confirms, that the Czech and the Russian words have the same origin as the Gothic _dailjan_.


----------



## apmoy70

Also -if I may add a cultural aspect- in Greek Fate is «Μοίρα» /'mira/ (fem.) a Classical noun «Μοῖρα» 'mœră, a deity for the ancients and a word which has a direct link with «μείρομαι» and «μοιράζω» («Μοῖρα» is the goddess who allots)
Destiny is «Εἱμαρμένη» Heimăr'mēne (/imar'meni/ in modern pronunciation), again a deity for the ancients, a past perfect feminine participle of the verb «μείρομαι» («Εἱμαρμένη» is she who has fixed the fate of others)


----------



## ThomasK

Wow, that is quite interesting. But how do you explain the 'natural' link? Does the deity define the part (!) we have to play - as Shakespeare puts it somewhere:_ the world is a stage, and everyone plays his part or something the like?_


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> Wow, that is quite interesting. But how do you explain the 'natural' link: does the deity define the part (!) we have to play - as Shakespeare puts it somewhere: the world is a stage, and everyone plays his part or something the like?




Always a plesure to discuss such things with you TK


----------



## ThomasK

Well, I am certainly most grateful. But would you have any idea of the link between the two ?


----------



## OneStroke

ThomasK said:


> These seem quite interesting. But isn’t there a contradition between sparse andcovered?



Something can be sparse, but evenly distributed over something, and that is sparsely covered, isn't it?  In fact, I don't think I've mentioned a word with both (although there is such a word: 散佈 sànbù). Also, 散 is actually more about 'not concentrated' that 'sparse' since you mentioned it...

Here are more words:

Divide:
-分開/分开/fēn kāi/to separate
-分裂/fēnliè/to break up
-分離/分离/fēnlí/to be treated as separate
-分解/fēnjiě/(of a substance) to dissolve
-解體/解体/jiětǐ/(of an organisation, etc.)to dissolve
-分化/fēnhuà/to segragate
-分居/fēnjū/(of a married couple) to separate

Share:
-分贓/分赃/fēnzāng/to divide and share stolen goods (or things that were immorally obtained in general)
-瓜分/guāfēn/(of land) to divide


----------



## ThomasK

Well, my problem will be that I associate covering with fully covering. But indeed, we could also say; partially covered.

Does the dissolving refer to the aspirin effect, a substance disappearing wholly in some fluid? We would not refer to parts here, that is special.


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog; 1.) Communicate= makipag usap/makipagtalastasan      2.) Distribute= Ipamahagi/Ibahagi      3.) Divide= hatiin/ bahagiin    4.) Share part=  pagbabahagi


----------



## ThomasK

I see some roots like _*makipag, hag (mahag/ bahag*_). Right ?


----------



## mataripis

mataripis said:


> In Tagalog; 1.) Communicate= makipag usap/makipagtalastasan      2.) Distribute= Ipamahagi/Ibahagi      3.) Divide= hatiin/ bahagiin    4.) Share part=  pagbabahagi


  ThomasQ, Here are the root words of The Tagalog words i gave.  1.) a. Usap= to talk/speak/converse    b. Makipagtalastasan=   Talastas (an old Tagalog word that mean you are communicating in three levels, each move, word and tone has distinct meaning and it is important to analyze/distinguish the real from fraud)    2.) Ipamahagi= Bahagi( part) and when in this form it become 'Partition'.      3.) Hatiin= hati (divide)  the addition of "in" in some Tagalog words transform them into verb or action word.       4.) Pagbabahagi= has same root word as in # 2    , Bahagi(part/portion).


----------



## ThomasK

mataripis said:


> ThomasQ, Here are the root words of The Tagalog words i gave.
> 1.) a. Usap= to talk/speak/converse
> b. Makipagtalastasan= Talastas (an old Tagalog word that mean you are communicating in three levels, each move, word and tone has distinct meaning and it is important to analyze/distinguish the real from fraud)
> 2.) Ipamahagi= Bahagi( part) and when in this form it become 'Partition'.
> 3.) Hatiin= hati (divide) the addition of "in" in some Tagalog words transform them into verb or action word.
> 4.) Pagbabahagi= has same root word as in # 2 , Bahagi(part/portion).



Well, this is interesting and clear. But then: does "hati" mean the same as "bahagi"? I am not sure I understand 'talastas': communication at three levels?


----------



## aruniyan

Tamil:

Communicate - Koorru, Kooru, Sol

Distribute - Pakirnthali (divide+give)

Divide - Paku

Share - Pangu

Part - Pakuthi

part(v)/Separate - Piri


----------



## OneStroke

ThomasK said:


> Well, my problem will be that I associate covering with fully covering. But indeed, we could also say; partially covered.
> 
> Does the dissolving refer to the aspirin effect, a substance disappearing wholly in some fluid? We would not refer to parts here, that is special.



I think 分解 usually refers to decomposition (both breaking up compounds and secreting enzymes to break down nutrients in soil). That 'dissolve' was a mistake.


----------



## ThomasK

You are forgiven ! ;-)


aruniyan said:


> Tamil:
> 
> Communicate - Koorru, Kooru, Sol
> 
> Distribute - Pakirnthali (divide+give)
> 
> Divide - Paku
> 
> Share - Pangu
> 
> Part - Pakuthi
> 
> part(v)/Separate - Piri


 Does the Pak refer to parts ? And how about 'pangu'? And 'piri' ?


----------



## aruniyan

*paku(verb)*  meaning to divide/share, PakuthUndu(Share and eat) is a famous term.
_*Pakuthi*_(noun) means "_a part/portion"_  ("thi" refers the object in that state)

*Piri*(v) - _To separate._

I dont see a relation between piri and paku,

Paku - i think its more of _making into multiple_...

Piri(separate) - _To reduce from being in multiple/more_.


----------



## ThomasK

The latter point seems intriguing: a distinction like between cutting into pieces and taking apart (reducing)???


----------



## aruniyan

ThomasK said:


> The latter point seems intriguing: a distinction like between cutting into pieces and taking apart (reducing)???



it seems, but not sure.




> You are forgiven ! ;-)


??
Ive forgiven ,  the threads here are always enlightening me.


----------



## mataripis

hati is divide/bahagi is part. Talastas is not common term. you will encounter this word in the Holy Scripture.It is the ability to read mind/analyze the behavior/ and the grammars of a person.


----------



## mataripis

aruniyan said:


> *paku(verb)*  meaning to divide/share, PakuthUndu(Share and eat) is a famous term.
> _*Pakuthi*_(noun) means "_a part/portion"_  ("thi" refers the object in that state)
> 
> *Piri*(v) - _To separate._
> 
> I dont see a relation between piri and paku,
> 
> Paku - i think its more of _making into multiple_...
> 
> Piri(separate) - _To reduce from being in multiple/more_.


Your Piri sounds pirasuhin in Tagalog.(into smaller pieces)/Pakuthi sounds pakuntiin (reduce in number).


----------



## ThomasK

Some six years later I thought that there is something funny about our delen (sharing) and verdelen (distribute, divide), psychologically speaking. In the case of delen we have a positive feeling (of winning, certainly not losing), whereas verdelen en uitdelen seems to imply losing. So in that sense I suppose it is more logical to have different roots…


----------



## momai

*Arabic:
communicate*: tawaaSala تواصل >>> root: w-S-l the basic meaning denotes *connect*ing things, which is the opposite of your _delen_
*distribute*:  wazza3a 3ala  وزّع على  >>> root: w-z-3 the basic meaning is to separate
Or             qassama 3ala  قسّم على   >>> root: q-s-m the basic meaning is to cut
*divide*: qassama (fii)  (قسّم (في  >>> see above
or jazza'a جزّأ >>> root: j-z-' part, portion
*share*:  shaaraka شارك >>> root: sh-r-k to link, to connect, to join
*part* [n.]: jiz' جزء >>> see above


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks a lot. There is indeed something about funny about this communicating and distributing in Dutch: the same verb but a very different connotation indeed.


----------

